# Please remove the Evony Ads



## rabbit

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/gamesblog/2009/jul/15/games-evony-spam-internet


----------



## Pete Thomas

*Re: Evony*

I would also be happier if these weren't thrust in my face every time I log in to SOTW!


----------



## hangman

*Re: Evony*

Please Removed the Evony Ads!


----------



## hangman

They are soft Porn and I hate having them thrust at me when I go to the site.


----------



## Grumps

*Re: Evony*

Aren't those ads targeted to what folks have in their browser cache? :wink:


----------



## Dr_sax

*Re: Evony*



Grumps said:


> Aren't those ads targeted to what folks have in their browser cache? :wink:


Grumps,
your right. They never show up for me


----------



## Michael Ward

Why can't I see them?


----------



## Michael Ward

*Re: Evony*

I don't see them.


----------



## Pete Thomas

*Re: Evony*

Well I do. And I'm not impressed.


----------



## Yamahaaltoplayer

*Re: Evony*

Why are there currently 2 or 3 threads on this? That would just make them appear more. ...another thread like this was deleted yesterday think.


----------



## artfulD

I don't see them either. When do they appear?


----------



## bluesaxgirl

There's one on the main SOTW (not forum) page. It also occurs occasionally at the top of the forums. 

Once again, I'll state that these ads run SOTW. You can either take it or leave it. In other words, grin and bear it, or your forum might not be here anymore. 

Life is full of compromises...this is just another one. 

(P.S: In no way am I promoting soft porn of any type, its just I believe in this situation we can't be choosers.)


----------



## Wind_Mill

*Re: Evony*



Grumps said:


> Aren't those ads targeted to what folks have in their browser cache? :wink:


Aahah, so that explains why I'm being bombarded by Progressive car insurance ladies.... :TGNCHK: Kid just got licensed, now I have to pay more. Double in fact!


----------



## artfulD

*Re: Evony*



Sax Hut said:


> Grumps said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't those ads targeted to what folks have in their browser cache? :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Aahah, so that explains why I'm being bombarded by Progressive car insurance ladies.... :TGNCHK: Kid just got licensed, now I have to pay more. Double in fact!
Click to expand...

Well, I'm seeing a lot of "brown and sticky" across from what appears to be an interview with Zoot from _The Muppet Show_, so I probably ought to clear my cache.... :twisted:


----------



## gary

Considering that this is an all-age site, I have no problem with soft-porn being removed. However in this case, the ad itself is not offensive and to get into the site you have to register. That tells me that anyone going to that site is doing it completely voluntarily.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Daggone, I miss all the good stuff.


----------



## jrvinson45

Still, if someone were working in... say the Dept. of Education Office and just passing through the SOTW site during a break and someone were to see the images on the banner for that particular site, there MIGHT be some repercussions... just saying..


----------



## sonnymobleytrane

Michael Ward said:


> Why can't I see them?


Poor eyesight could be related to too many such images....:twisted:


----------



## DaddyRabbit

*Re: Evony*



Michael Ward said:


> I don't see them.


They told you if you kept at it you would go blind. :TGNCHK: I just got very nearsighted.


----------



## Tryptykon

hangman said:


> They are soft Porn and I hate having them thrust at me when I go to the site.


heh .. you said 'thrust' .


----------



## harmonizerNJ

I am seeing ads on other sites (i.e. webmail clients) for weight loss which go beyond the Evony ads seen here on SOTW in the soft porn area. I think it is just another example of businesses pushing the envelope of what's allowed, thinking it will make more people look at their ad, and help them sell more product. They are exploiting a loophole which the web sites have not figured out how to close.

I would think that such ads so not belong on SOTW, nor on the webmail client web pages that I use. These ads are typically not served up directly from the hosting site on which they appear (such as SOTW). So I think this is a bigger problem than just SOTW.


----------



## Mick Stuppguy

While I found the image of this particular young woman in a plunging neckline to be, uh, somewhat distracting, shall we say, I think it's a bit of a stretch to call it porn, since It's pretty much the same type of stuff that one sees while standing in line at the local grocery store. 

Is it because it's a, ahem, horizontal picture? Heck, guys my age probably need a little spike to our blood pressure every now and again don't we?

Having said that, I indeed do a pretty rapid click-down whe she, er, "pops up" every so often. Keeps the keyboard somewhat drier and the Missus happier. 

File it in the "Tempest-in-a-Shot-Glass" Dept for me.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Evony ads should have been filtered out now.
I am sorry for the people who missed them


----------



## harmonizerNJ

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Evony ads should have been filtered out now.
> I am sorry for the people who missed them


Darn it, I liked it better when I could claim to be opposed to them, but still see them.


----------



## jrvinson45

Mick Stuppguy said:


> I think it's a bit of a stretch to call it porn, since It's pretty much the same type of stuff that one sees while standing in line at the local grocery store.


Guess he's never been shopping in Buckeye, AZ.


----------



## gary

I sure hope this fuss isn't over what I saw, which is nothing more that a barbarian woman warrior; kind of a female Conan.
Tell me this wasn't all.


----------



## jrvinson45

gary said:


> I sure hope this fuss isn't over what I saw, which is nothing more that a barbarian woman warrior; kind of a female Conan.
> Tell me this wasn't all.


That's about the size of it.


----------



## kjetil_bari

Well Gary, I guess you're used to being exposed to heavier stuff, having lived in Germany and all.


----------



## gary

jrvinson45 said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope this fuss isn't over what I saw, which is nothing more than a barbarian woman warrior; kind of a female Conan. Tell me this wasn't all.
> 
> 
> 
> That's about the size of it.
Click to expand...

Well . . . :scratch: !!!!!

Somebody's _got_-ta be kidding.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Evony ads should have been filtered out now.
> I am sorry for the people who missed them


As well you should be.


----------



## Grumps

*Re: Evony*



Sax Hut said:


> Aahah, so that explains why I'm being bombarded by Progressive car insurance ladies....


Yeah, that one started showing up for me too. But only after I did that web search for "progressive lady" and "nude"...


----------



## Jazz House

the ads are still around.


----------



## Pete Thomas

Jazz House said:


> the ads are still around.


Adsense filters can take a couple of days to have effect.


----------



## Dave C

Don't know what all the fuss was about. I thought she seemed quite charming......


----------



## bluesaxgirl

It seems like the soft porn ad was replaced with a drawn ad of a warrior guy? 
Maybe Evony's getting the idea.


----------



## DaddyRabbit

I can't believe that a picture of a hot babe, fully clothed, has stirred up charges of "soft porn" around here. :shock: We've got some hard-core churches here in the South where you would fit right in. :twisted: 

If you want a site with no ads, get ready for a membership site. Probably about $25 per month.


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



sonnymobleytrane said:


> Michael Ward said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why can't I see them?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor eyesight could be related to too many such images....:twisted:
Click to expand...

Ohhh! I finally understand where me problem come from... Thanks!


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



DaddyRabbit said:


> I can't believe that a picture of a hot babe, fully clothed, has stirred up charges of "soft porn" around here. :shock: We've got some hard-core churches here in the South where you would fit right in. :twisted:
> 
> If you want a site with no ads, get ready for a membership site. Probably about $25 per month.


I agree.


----------



## Pete Thomas

The way adsense works is that they often serve up different ads to a site based on geographical location. We could all be seeing different things so I can see very little point in discussing when we don't actually know what each other is seeing.


----------



## Michael Ward

Oh I see..the North loses out to the South once again


----------



## CaillouSax

I guess...


----------



## jazzbluescat

Pete Thomas said:


> The way adsense works is that they often serve up different ads to a site based on geographical location. We could all be seeing different things so I can see very little point in discussing when we don't actually know what each other is seeing.


"A lot of good arguments are ruined by some 'fool' that knows what he's talking about."

Anyhow, I wanna see what he saw.


----------



## wisedude

I actually played this evony game for a month or so this summer after seeing so many ads.... It was surprisingly fun. Heh


----------



## harmonizerNJ

She's back.


----------



## DixieSax

I haven't seen her yet.. but I keep hoping.


----------



## DavidW

I saw her, but the face is a bit manly  I guess you aren't supposed to be looking at the face though.


----------



## DixieSax

Wonder if this Burger King ad will ever pop up here...

http://www.foodfacts.info/blog/uploaded_images/bk-seven-incher.jpg


----------



## Bebopalot

Haven't seen the ad but I kind of thought we needed more soft porn here. I don't do squeeky clean. If I did, I wouldn't play saxophone.


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



Bebopalot said:


> Haven't seen the ad but I kind of thought we needed more soft porn here. I don't do squeeky clean. If I did, I wouldn't play saxophone.


Is there any link??? :?


----------



## Bebopalot

Yeah, Jimmy Dean.


----------



## gary

*Re: Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



CaillouSax said:


> Is there any link?





Bebopalot said:


> Yeah, Jimmy Dean.


I thought those were pattys.


----------



## jazzbluescat

Patty who?


----------



## Bebopalot

*Re: Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



gary said:


> CaillouSax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebopalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jimmy Dean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought those were pattys.
Click to expand...

No. They were mine. Let Patty get her own.


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



Bebopalot said:


> gary said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CaillouSax said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bebopalot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, Jimmy Dean.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought those were pattys.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No. They were mine. Let Patty get her own.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the free lesson.


----------



## DixieSax

Finally saw the ad this morning. Geez, some of you guys must have never played gigs where there are real women if you are complaining about the little bit of flesh in that ad.


----------



## harmonizerNJ

Certain ads seem to display when I look at certain threads. As of this morning, I see the Evony woman when looking at this thread:
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/showthread.php?t=118856

(SaxPunter is going to wonder why the "view count" for his thread goes through the roof today, unless he sees this post).
View count was 146 before I made this post.


----------



## KennyD

Hey, yeah - it does too! :twisted:


----------



## sonnymobleytrane

DixieSax said:


> Wonder if this Burger King ad will ever pop up here...
> 
> http://www.foodfacts.info/blog/uploaded_images/bk-seven-incher.jpg


Looks like it might be high in calories....


----------



## km

http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/07/2...e-breasts-trick-you-into-playing-a-civ-clone/

is this whole furore just a very clever marketing strategy.....

km


----------



## DanPerezSax

Please remove the puritans.


----------



## gary

DanPerezSax said:


> Please remove the puritans.


I disagree. I think it's shamless. I say, "Back to the Burka".
Even Scarlett is getting into the trend.










Remember, if God had've wanted us to feel comfortable
with the human body, he would've created us all naked.


----------



## jazzbluescat

She looks great in a burka even.


----------



## BluesItUp

EVONY IS ACTUALLY A REALLY FUN GAME! i played before i even knew about the ads.


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



DanPerezSax said:


> Please remove the puritans.


Funny!


----------



## Mal 2

Please remove the Evony ads because MMOs are addictive and will cut into practice time.

Seriously though, I see the same ad on other sites, especially the vertical version (which looks much better, the horizontal version sorta doesn't make sense). It's obviously aimed at the teenage male demographic, but that's the largest fraction of MMO players anyhow.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Evony ads should have been filtered out now.
> I am sorry for the people who missed them


For some reason my first attempt to filter Evony ads did not go through.
Now I added it to the filter list again. We'll see....


----------



## gary

jazzbluescat said:


> She looks great in a burka even.


Especially from where you're sitting. :shock:


----------



## Enviroguy

As a ultra-conservative fundamentalist right wing wacko, I have to say that the Evony ads are not that bad. 

Sure, the company is trying to attract teenage boys with a lot of cleavage. A bigger problem is when I see the same thing in line at Wal-Mart where middle-aged women are trying to attract 40+ year-old boys with a lot of cleavage. I wish there was a way to filter that.


----------



## CaillouSax

*Re : Re: Please remove the Evony Ads*



Enviroguy said:


> As a ultra-conservative fundamentalist right wing wacko, I have to say that the Evony ads are not that bad.
> 
> Sure, the company is trying to attract teenage boys with a lot of cleavage. A bigger problem is when I see the same thing in line at Wal-Mart where middle-aged women are trying to attract 40+ year-old boys with a lot of cleavage. I wish there was a way to filter that.


That's psychology...


----------



## DanPerezSax

gary said:


> remember, if god had've wanted us to feel comfortable
> with the human body, he would've created us all naked.


qft!!!


----------

